
Intel Announces New Coffee Lake Desktop CPUs: Twice as Many Cores for Less - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2018/04/03/intel-announces-nine-new-coffee-lake-8th-gen-desktop-cpus-twice-as-many-cores-for-less-cash/#75218c2c1341
======
arcaster
Are these still vulnerable to Spectre or Meltdown?

